# why wont my rb eat feeders?



## neotekz (Sep 13, 2004)

i have a single 5-6in rb in a 30g tank. i put in 4 feeder golds, he ate the smallest one, nip the fins of the bigger feeder but refused to eat any of the other. had to take out the golds after about a week and a half. then i waited about a week without feeding him anything and threw in a 2in convict. he also refuses to eat him. why is this? so i've been feeding him shrimps now.

on a side note the convict is making sorta like a nest in the gravel in a corner of the tank, whats going on here?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

how long have you had him?

and you awt to try and stay away from *gold fish as feeders*


----------



## neotekz (Sep 13, 2004)

i've had him for about a month now


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Give him time: sooner or later the goldfish will be killed...

Keep in mind though that goldfish are very bad as piranha food: not only do they often carry diseases or parasites that might kill your piranha, they also contain certain growth-inhibiting hormones, that might affect your piranha's growth in a negative way.
I'd stay away from goldfish, and stick with prepared foods instead: shrimp, smelt, fish fillet, earth worms, pellets, etc...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Are you sure you don't have a Pacu?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Are you sure you don't have a Pacu?


 *i got somethin for that too**







*


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

freez, you're becoming very handy with all those links


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> freez, you're becoming very handy with all those links


 Freez is da man.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> freez, you're becoming very handy with all those links


 i damn well better be good at it by now









i spend just about the whole day in and out of this place









bet i got more hours than Xenon now


----------



## neotekz (Sep 13, 2004)

acutally the convict was half eaten when i got home the other day, but he still won;t eat in front of me, will this just take some time?


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

neotekz said:


> acutally the convict was half eaten when i got home the other day, but he still won;t eat in front of me, will this just take some time?


 it took my reds a while before they would eat in front of me but they will do in time


----------

